
Pedophilia Book on Amazon Sparks Outrage - mattmaroon
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/pedophilia-book-amazon-sparks-outrage/story?id=12111987
======
colanderman
The moral arguments in favor of censoring this book strike me as similar to
those in favor of abstinence-only sex education. Let's face it... in a world
of 6 billion people, it's a fact of life that "consensual" pedophilial
relationships will exist somewhere. (I put "consensual" in quotes because,
working with kids myself, I know that they will "consent" quite strongly to
all sorts of predatory offers. Exorbitantly priced cell phone plans are the
first thing that come to mind.)

If this book is true to its description in teaching the adult in such a
"relationship" how to treat the child with respect, and it helps prevent the
irreparable harm which could be caused by an abusive relationship, then it's
better in the hands of a pedophile than out.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_"If this book is true to its description in teaching the adult in such a
"relationship" how to treat the child with respect, and it helps prevent the
irreparable harm which could be caused by an abusive relationship, then it's
better in the hands of a pedophile than out."_

Unfortunately, there's no way to look inside without actually purchasing the
book.

It does appear that the author is particularly interested in themes that are
surrounded by controversy. His other ebooks are about legalizing gay marriage,
the right of convicts to vote, and 'disproving' the existence of G-d.

I can't judge on the quality of these books, not having read them. However,
the descriptions supplied by the author are poorly written, which is never a
good sign.

EDIT: Amazon has succumbed to the pressure and has taken the product page
down. So much for principles.

~~~
colanderman
There's a couple excerpts here: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/10/amazon-
defends-pedophile-ho...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/10/amazon-defends-
pedophile-how-to-guide/)

They're disturbing, but seem to be as-advertised "if you're gonna do it, at
least do it this safer way," similar to what you'd find in a (modern) sex-ed
class. Still, they're just excerpts.

------
Samuel_Michon
From the article:

 _"his book has not garnered the sales for which he had hoped. In the days
since its launch, he said, he had sold just one copy."_

From the Amazon product page:

 _"Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #96 Paid in Kindle Store"_

The book already has 1,917 'customer reviews', but few (if any) of those
reviewers have actually bought and read the book.

I'm guessing that the 'bestsellers rank' isn't made up solely out of sales
numbers but also of page views, reviews, user contributed artwork, and the
like. That would mean that the criticasters are actually helping the book gain
popularity.

